# few pic for Matzos



## Polar (Jan 19, 2005)

I think this pic will be interesting for you :

http://www.airfoto.pl/index.php?sub=single&amp;id=9414&amp;pict=lr&amp;empty=yes&amp;clr=yes
http://www.airfoto.pl/index.php?sub=single&amp;id=9005&amp;pict=lr&amp;empty=yes&amp;clr=yes
http://www.airfoto.pl/index.php?sub=single&amp;id=9004&amp;pict=lr&amp;empty=yes&amp;clr=yes

What is English name this camera?


----------



## fap (Jan 19, 2005)

Dear Polar,

Beautiful picutures   uzi, I hope the mis the MiG 21


----------



## Polar (Jan 19, 2005)

All pic was doing by camera mounted in mig-21 and was doing on pilot trening


----------



## Matzos (Jan 20, 2005)

Great pictures, the RAF also have cameras mounted in the cockpit, these record the view from the pilots uphead display, they at one time would be 16mm cine film now they are all digital. We call them PDR's -  Pilots Display Recorder...

Again great shots


----------



## Zofo (Jan 20, 2005)

These are great pictures, does anyone else have any more of this sort of thing?


----------

